# Laser During Vape Session Indoors



## Lee_T (26/3/14)

Lee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

New Art Form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

is the laser emanating from your vape gear  coz that will be awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee_T (26/3/14)

Riaz said:


> is the laser emanating from your vape gear  coz that will be awesome


That's a project in the works.



Lee


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> That's a project in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



wow

looks lovely man

reminds me of the rave party days


----------



## Lee_T (26/3/14)

Good times eh?









Lee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/3/14)

Lee_T said:


> Good times eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (26/3/14)

@Lee_T , I assume that you have a fascination or passion for lasers?



Lee_T said:


> That's a project in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


 
You seriosuly working on the project? Would be interesting to hear/see what you cooking up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/3/14)

I can already picture that. Vape at one end, laser at the other, sit down to have a vape and press the wrong button. I hope you don't have cats!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lee_T (26/3/14)

Mklops said:


> @Lee_T , I assume that you have a fascination or passion for lasers?
> 
> 
> 
> You seriosuly working on the project? Would be interesting to hear/see what you cooking up!


In between homework and such. I'll get around to updating somewhere down the line. Thanks.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Hahaha, a few weeks ago we did the exact same thing!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T (26/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Hahaha, a few weeks ago we did the exact same thing!!!


It's the future, man.



Lee


----------

